# *Touch The Wind* ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a0ehK3LDqk

Snowball had come into the room and looked up at me with those beautiful, loving, soulful eyes. 

I gazed back at him and whispered, as I smiled, and as tears fell from his Mommi's eyes ... that it was all about love ... it was nothing bad. It was all about love.

It was my precious loving Snowball who was there with me. Precious moments. Such pure love.

Today I was thinking about all the precious fluff babies who are now at The Rainbow Bridge ... in Heaven.

I decided to choose the instrumental because I hope my friends here will like it. It's especially beautiful when the volume is turned up. I included the lyrics for you.

With my love to all the angel fluffs in Heaven ... and, to their beloved Mommies and Daddies, who miss them dearly. May you find comfort and peace. 

_Marie_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a0ehK3LDqk
_ *TOUCH THE WIND*_
_
Woke up this morning
And my mind fell away

Looking back sadly from tomorrow
As I heard an echo from the past softly say

Comeback, come back
Won't you stay

I wanted to reach you
Let you still know I care

And lost in the silence of my sorrow
I put a promise to the wind
To fly away ... to you there

Touch the Wind
Catch my love as it goes sailing by

Touch the wind
And, I'll be close to you

I'll be easy to find
On the wings of the morning
I'll come sailing

I'll be easy to find
And, baby I'll be close to you

And only for forever can I say I love you
And only forever have I lost you
But, only a dreamer could wake up
As I do and hope it's still yesterday

Touch the wind
Catch my love as it goes sailing by

Touch the wind
And I'll be close to you

I'll be easy to find
and, baby I'll be close to you

Touch the wind_


----------



## pbro (Jan 6, 2016)

Marie - thank you so very much for this. :crying:
Read all your posts worrying about you and Snowball. 
Glad you both are doing better today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2::crying::crying 2:. We NEVER EVER forget, life continues but we NEVER EVER forget 
It is better to have loved then to never have loved
I love how God gives us memories, we are only a breath away

Thank you sweet friend, as bad as it hurts to remember my loss a joy also comes with being able 
to share my life with my sweet babies, they helped make me who I am today


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry::crying::crying:Marie -- that was so sweet and sooooooooooooooo touching, but now I think we're all in tears. It made me think not only of the fluffs that are at the Bridge but also of the humans that we've lost and that are in Heaven awaiting us. As Paula said, we have so many memories, but it's better to have had their love. In my heart, I know that all my loved ones and I will be united again in the future.

Now I'm going to listen to the beautiful song again and cry just a little more.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pbro said:


> Marie - thank you so very much for this. :crying:
> Read all your posts worrying about you and Snowball.
> Glad you both are doing better today.


Thank you, Priscilla.:tender:

He just woke me up ... a little bit early for Saturday morning. He got down from the bed and is looking up at me to join him. LOL I didn't get up ... so, then he comes back up on the bed and is looking at me as I am trying to type on the computer.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a beautiful song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :crying 2::crying::crying 2:. We NEVER EVER forget, life continues but we NEVER EVER forget
> _It is better to have loved then to never have loved_
> I love how God gives us memories, we are only a breath away
> 
> ...


In my eyes ... with love can we feel the greatest joy ... or feel the greatest pain when we cannot be with those we love. 

But, yes ... it is better to have loved than never to have loved. I cannot imagine never to have loved.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Priscilla.:tender:
> 
> He just woke me up ... a little bit early for Saturday morning. He got down from the bed and is looking up at me to join him. LOL I didn't get up ... so, then he comes back up on the bed and is looking at me as I am trying to type on the computer.




Yoo hoo?? It's all about me and I'm ready for breakfast LOL.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Marie...

He sounds like he's doing better. Have you spoken to the doctor?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Priscilla.:tender:
> 
> He just woke me up ... a little bit early for Saturday morning. He got down from the bed and is looking up at me to join him. LOL I didn't get up ... so, then he comes back up on the bed and is looking at me as I am trying to type on the computer.


Boy do I know that look. Daddy time to get on the floor and play with me.


Beautiful song. We will never forget those who have gone before us. We lost so many in our SM community last year. Let's hope this year brings all of us and our fluffs health, calm, and happiness. Time to give a little someone a hug.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :smcry::crying::crying:Marie -- that was so sweet and sooooooooooooooo touching, but now I think we're all in tears. It made me think not only of the fluffs that are at the Bridge but also of the humans that we've lost and that are in Heaven awaiting us. As Paula said, we have so many memories, but it's better to have had their love. In my heart, I know that all my loved ones and I will be united again in the future.
> 
> Now I'm going to listen to the beautiful song again and cry just a little more.


I have always loved this song. I am like you ... I think not only of the fluffs who have gone to Heaven. But, for family members and friends who have gone to Heaven. 

Remember Sue Clements? I miss her. I know she is in Heaven. She not only raised her two grandchildren ... but, did so much for rescues. She was a lot like you, Lynn. 

One time I opened the front door to find a big beautifully wrapped present ... no brown paper wrapping. I don't know how it was delivered that way. It came all the way from Iowa. 

The gift wrapping and ribbons were with all of my favorite colors. When I opened the bigger present ... there were several smaller presents inside to unwrap.. There were individual packets of her favorite teas and lemonade ... she said she wanted me to imagine us together enjoying these while we sat and talked and enjoyed time together. She sent the softest cream colored wrap to cozy up in. She sent a little tin of tiny chocolates ... her favorite and she knew I would love them. And, a little jeweled mirror that she said reminded her of me ... she said she thought I sparkled.:heart: She wrote a note explaining what everything meant ... and, that was her way of expressing to me how much our friendship meant. Sue was an Earth Angel. Just like you, Lynn.:heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Such a beautiful song. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, Sherry.


Maglily said:


> Yoo hoo?? It's all about me and I'm ready for breakfast LOL.


Yes, I got up and made him breakfast. LOL

Now he expects a midnight snack! I told him we are not on a cruise ship.



kd1212 said:


> Beautiful Marie...
> 
> He sounds like he's doing better. Have you spoken to the doctor?


Thank you, Kim. 

Yes, I spoke to the doctor. She said to keep an eye on him and if it gets worse to come into the office. They are there on Saturday's ... but, not late in the afternoon. She thinks it might be the tooth in the back that she said thinks has a little gingivitis. So, we shall see what the dental specialist says on Monday. 

He has been sleeping better ... but, the licking is driving me bananas. We still need to find out if the licking is allergy related, pain related, or from an obsessive behavior.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Boy do I know that look. Daddy time to get on the floor and play with me.
> 
> 
> Beautiful song. We will never forget those who have gone before us. We lost so many in our SM community last year. Let's hope this year brings all of us and our fluffs health, calm, and happiness. Time to give a little someone a hug.


Give that sweet guy a hug from me.:heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have always loved this song. I am like you ... I think not only of the fluffs who have gone to Heaven. But, for family members and friends who have gone to Heaven.
> 
> Remember Sue Clements? I miss her. I know she is in Heaven. She not only raised her two grandchildren ... but, did so much for rescues. She was a lot like you, Lynn.
> 
> ...



It's a very nice song and tribute Marie ( I didn't comment on that earlier). And how touching about Sue and her gift, wow, that brings a tear to my eye. But those are the important things, imagining having the tea together - it's the same as if you did share those moments in person. Sue sounds like she was such a nice person.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I do remember Sue Clements very well. She was so sweet and thoughtful and kind and if very much missed -- not only by her friends but her family too.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Grief is a part of having loved. The part that amazes me is that many of us continue to open up our hearts to love again. We know it means more happiness and sadness. It is indeed the price of love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> It's a very nice song and tribute Marie ( I didn't comment on that earlier). And how touching about Sue and her gift, wow, that brings a tear to my eye. But those are the important things, imagining having the tea together - it's the same as if you did share those moments in person. Sue sounds like she was such a nice person.


Thank you, Brenda. 

It will be three years ago this coming April when she died. She was another example of how we never know from one moment to the next how our lives might change. She was a Neonatal Nurse Practitioner by profession. Sue was the first person to privately PM me here on SM. Her Maltese was sweet Tucker. It's interesting how certain people introduce themselves into our lives and how we become good friends. She said she felt close to me like a sister. I felt honored that she felt that way. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I do remember Sue Clements very well. She was so sweet and thoughtful and kind and if very much missed -- not only by her friends but her family too.


Her husband, Bruce is wonderful, too. Sometimes I check into his FB page ... he posts many pictures of the grandchilden and family. 



glo77 said:


> Grief is a part of having loved. The part that amazes me is that many of us continue to open up our hearts to love again. We know it means more happiness and sadness. It is indeed the price of love.


So true, Glo ... everything you said.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful and touching song with us, Marie!

Very special, I listened to it twice while tears were running down my face.

So glad to hear that Snowball is doing better today, that's wonderful news. 

Please give him a big kiss from us! 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Thanks for sharing this wonderful and touching song with us, Marie!
> 
> Very special, I listened to it twice while tears were running down my face.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Alexandra.:tender:

I love that some of you are listening to it more than once. And, yes ... tears run down my face, too. We are a mess, aren't we? LOL

I will give Snowball a big kiss from you and Ullana. 

A kiss for Ullana and hugs for you, Alexandra. :heart: You must be asleep by now ... it's going on two o'clock in the morning in Germany.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I've listen to it about 4-5 times today. And I cried each and every time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- I've listen to it about 4-5 times today. And I cried each and every time.


Oh, my gosh. Me, too. 

There are other versions of the song. But, I love this particular instrumental. I find piano music so relaxing and even moreso with the background orchestra.

Can you imagine if we were all in the same room together now? I think with the tears there would be so many warm hugs and kisses.:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't even do it, Marie. I listened for a little while, but I started sobbing and had to exit. I guess I am still too raw. I wish I could believe that we will meet our loves again, but all I really believe is that Spirit is eternal. I want to hold Fifi's living, vibrant body next to mine. All I am able to do is to hug, cuddle, play with Hope, MiMi and Ray.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

((((Sylie)))) I believe she runs and plays free. There is a Mama dog up there who is watching over her and many other little dogs who left for the bridge early for various reasons. I believe we will see all our loved ones human and fur again one day. I have a few I would like to introduce all my animal loving friends one day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I can't even do it, Marie. I listened for a little while, but I started sobbing and had to exit. I guess I am still too raw. I wish I could believe that we will meet our loves again, but all I really believe is that Spirit is eternal. I want to hold Fifi's living, vibrant body next to mine. All I am able to do is to hug, cuddle, play with Hope, MiMi and Ray.


It's okay. And, I do understand, Sylvia. 

It's important that you are able to express yourself in a way that makes you feel comfortable. Most of us here have shed tears, too ... for fluff babies, for friends and loved ones who have passed on, and, there might even be someone who is living ... but, for whatever reason, we cannot be with them. For you, as you expressed, you are still feeling too raw. There is nothing wrong with that. 

We all grieve differently and sometimes in different timeframes ... and, I don't think there is a right or wrong way to grieve. It took me a full six weeks after my brother died for me to break down sobbing. It didn't mean that I didn't care or love him. 

I am glad that you are able to hug, cuddle and play with Hope, MiMi, and Ray ... they all need you, too. 

As the days pass ... May your broken heart heal with love, peace, and comfort. :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Alexandra.:tender:
> 
> I love that some of you are listening to it more than once. And, yes ... tears run down my face, too. We are a mess, aren't we? LOL
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kiss to Ullana, dear Marie! I gave it to her this morning. 
We were already asleep when you posted your answer, exactly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Thanks for the kiss to Ullana, dear Marie! I gave it to her this morning.
> We were already asleep when you posted your answer, exactly.


Now it is in the middle of the night in Germany! LOL Thank goodness, for emails and phone calls!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Now it is in the middle of the night in Germany! LOL Thank goodness, for emails and phone calls!



I often ask myself what we did in the past without e-mails, phones and smartphones!!! 
Don't wanna miss it, Lol!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> I often ask myself what we did in the past without e-mails, phones and smartphones!!!
> Don't wanna miss it, Lol!


I do, too. I love my i-Phone. I use it the most for taking pictures!

And, I still cannot believe that when you phoned me all the way from Germany that your voice was crystal clear ... as though we were in the same room.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I do, too. I love my i-Phone. I use it the most for taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> And, I still cannot believe that when you phoned me all the way from Germany that your voice was crystal clear ... as though we were in the same room.



It's really incredible with the technology nowadays! The connection was crystal clear indeed, hard to imagine how many miles were in between us and not to forget about the time difference! 

Often I use my I-phone more than my computer!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> It's really incredible with the technology nowadays! The connection was crystal clear indeed, hard to imagine how many miles were in between us and not to forget about the time difference!
> 
> Often I use my I-phone more than my computer!


Oh, yes ... the time difference. I think I told you about a friend who lives in Tasmania. I had the time differnce off a little and called her about five o'clock on Christmas morning! She was so sweet ... she wanted to talk anyway. I couldn't believe I did that.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, yes ... the time difference. I think I told you about a friend who lives in Tasmania. I had the time differnce off a little and called her about five o'clock on Christmas morning! She was so sweet ... she wanted to talk anyway. I couldn't believe I did that.:HistericalSmiley:



Haha, that's funny but shows that distance really isn't a problem anymore only time difference!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you know that in the US ... part of Tennesse honors daylight savings time? So, your neighbors living right across the street from you could be an hour behind or an hour ahead with the time difference!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, yes ... the time difference. I think I told you about a friend who lives in Tasmania. I had the time differnce off a little and called her about five o'clock on Christmas morning! She was so sweet ... she wanted to talk anyway. I couldn't believe I did that.:HistericalSmiley:





Alexa said:


> Haha, that's funny but shows that distance really isn't a problem anymore only time difference!


Did you know that in the US ... a part of Tennessee honors daylight savings time? That means your neighbors across the street could be an hour behind or ahead of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's funny Marie, how strange!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Did you know that in the US ... part of Tennesse honors daylight savings time? So, your neighbors living right across the street from you could be an hour behind or an hour ahead with the time difference!


 

how weird is that


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How did I miss this?? That was so beautiful, and came at a time that I needed to hear.My mom called me crying yesterday. Her baby brother(age 80) had passed away. She said she knows that she'll see him again, but for now, her heart misses him. 
Sometimes when I look at my family members or my dogs my heart feels like it will burst from all the love that I have for them. 
You can see in his eyes, the love that Snowball has for you Marie. 
Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Did you know that in the US ... part of Tennesse honors daylight savings time? So, your neighbors living right across the street from you could be an hour behind or an hour ahead with the time difference!





Maglily said:


> that's funny Marie, how strange!





Matilda's mommy said:


> how weird is that


Indiana had it, too. But, they changed the law so that everyone observes DST now.

Tennessee tried to get the law changed ... however, it did not pass.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> How did I miss this?? That was so beautiful, and came at a time that I needed to hear.My mom called me crying yesterday. Her baby brother(age 80) had passed away. She said she knows that she'll see him again, but for now, her heart misses him.
> Sometimes when I look at my family members or my dogs my heart feels like it will burst from all the love that I have for them.
> You can see in his eyes, the love that Snowball has for you Marie.
> Thank you so much for posting this.


Debbie, I am so sorry about your mom's brother. Please tell her a friend of yours sends her condolences.

I am happy the video/words have touched you. I think I might post the video and words on Facebook. There were so many friends that used to be here but are now on FB ... I should do it for them.

Snowball is following me around like a shadow. I adore him, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> How did I miss this?? That was so beautiful, and came at a time that I needed to hear.My mom called me crying yesterday. Her baby brother(age 80) had passed away. She said she knows that she'll see him again, but for now, her heart misses him.
> Sometimes when I look at my family members or my dogs my heart feels like it will burst from all the love that I have for them.
> You can see in his eyes, the love that Snowball has for you Marie.
> Thank you so much for posting this.



I'm sorry for your family's loss Debbie. My friend lost her father at age 80 in October. I can't believe it is that long already. He was so young at heart and looked perfect, it was hard to believe he was gone. It is easy to say someone is 'old' and it's expected but they are still the same as any person inside, still a friend or family member who will be missed.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Did you know that in the US ... a part of Tennessee honors daylight savings time? That means your neighbors across the street could be an hour behind or ahead of you.



No, I didn't know about this, how crazy! 

Can you imagine how funny an appt. with your neighbour could be if you don't talk about the time zone it will take place? Lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> No, I didn't know about this, how crazy!
> 
> Can you imagine how funny an appt. with your neighbour could be if you don't talk about the time zone it will take place? Lol


I know it's crazy! And, crazier yet that they tried to fix the problem ... but, apparently some politicians insist on putting their best interests first. Serves them right if they are not re-elected ... simply because their supporters are late getting to the poles because they are on the wrong side of the street!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I know it's crazy! And, crazier yet that they tried to fix the problem ... but, apparently some politicians insist on putting their best interests first. Serves them right if they are not re-elected ... simply because their supporters are late getting to the poles because they are on the wrong side of the street!



Kinda weird but sounds similar to our politicians here!


----------

